# License Exchange



## shawsy65 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello , what is the policy on exchanging a UK Class 1 license for a BC Class 1 or Class A license .... iis it a straight swap if you can prove length of time license held or do they just give a car license and than have to do the testing to get Class 1 / A license ..... Asking as i have had my class 1 license since 1994 which i got in Canada but i have been in UK since 2007 and have UK class 1 so was wondering on policies for when i come back next year . .... Cheers


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

shawsy65 said:


> Hello , what is the policy on exchanging a UK Class 1 license for a BC Class 1 or Class A license .... iis it a straight swap if you can prove length of time license held or do they just give a car license and than have to do the testing to get Class 1 / A license ..... Asking as i have had my class 1 license since 1994 which i got in Canada but i have been in UK since 2007 and have UK class 1 so was wondering on policies for when i come back next year . .... Cheers


Good Evening!

I have good news.... you can change your regular UK license (i.e. the photocard and paper counterpart most drivers have) for a Class 5 BC license without having to re-sit the theory and practical test. The Motor Vehicle Branch of the government of British Columbia (ICBC) has a reciprocal program with the UK (I took advantage of this program this summer when I applied to the DVLA for my own license).

I don't know if you can do a direct swap of a UK/BC Class 1 component (the website says that for a commercial license, you have to sit a theory and road test), but given you've got an (expired) Canadian Class 1 *and* you've been driving Class 1 here in the UK, you might be able to exchange it. I'd say contact ICBC to see what you have to do to get the Class 1 designation (you automatically get a Class 5 license by virtue of the reciprocity treaty, so that part is sorted).

Good luck to you and welcome to British Columbia! I hope that you have a pleasant stay!


----------

